# Fiat part number website .



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

hi all , heres a handy site for checking parts and part numbers ; http://eper.fiatforum.com/ , just click go,click spare parts , fiat commercial . and put your chassis number in , may help when buying parts of ebay etc , also good for exploded views on . components , may help someone , gary


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that Gary, a very helpful tool.
Unfortunately it's only for older models. Would you know if there is one for post 2006 Ducato's?

Nick.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Gary but it did not work for my 2002 Boxer.

Alan


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

hi ntg , http://62.163.47.186:7080/navi?FORCED=TRUE
, is supposed to be for later models but website is down , eper only works for fiat by the way gary


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Gary.
Although badged Peugeot, Seval put my van together so wrongly assumed that some Fiat chaps had their hands on the assembly.
Cheers
Alan


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

ozwhit said:


> hi ntg , http://62.163.47.186:7080/navi?FORCED=TRUE
> , is supposed to be for later models but website is down , eper only works for fiat by the way gary


Thanks Gary, I will try it later.

Nick.


----------

